# Phrag tetzlaffianum



## OrchidIsa (Apr 14, 2015)

Division from John M. Got it in October 2013, already blooming! I really like it!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 14, 2015)

> I really like it!!!


Me too!!


----------



## troy (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow!! Very nice!!! Is it a hybrid?


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 14, 2015)

troy said:


> Wow!! Very nice!!! Is it a hybrid?



I honestly can't answer. I know there's been controversy about that plant but I don't know much. For me, it's a beautiful phrag with that name marked on the tag!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2015)

That is gorgeous. Isa, you have a great Phrag collection!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2015)

I can see why you like it, it's beautiful.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool!! Love it!


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2015)

That's lovely Isabelle! Bravo! Yes, there is debate and controversy. However, the provenance of your plant is as follows: I got it from Wendy. Wendy got it at the SOOS club auction and Alan Tetzlaff donated it to the auction. So, it's a piece of the original type plant used by Olaf to describe the species.


----------



## eteson (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice plant. I would be happy having it in my collection.
Yes it is likely a hybrid (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22453), it was described as a sepcies but the same as brasiliense, richterii and probably christiansenianum it is a hybrid... a man made hybrid in this case, since it seems to be Nitidissimum x pearcei.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 15, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> That is gorgeous. Isa, you have a great Phrag collection!



Thank you Dot 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 15, 2015)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, it's a hybrid.


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it's a hybrid.



That's not definitive, Eric. We will only know by DNA analysis and/or, when someone manages to get viable seed from a selfing...and grows them up and blooms multiple clones. If there is much variation...it's likely a hybrid. If the flowers are all very similar, it's likely a species.

Whatever it is, it's hard to come by; which hopefully is a situation that will improve. It's a wondeful plant. It's vigorous and it readily produces side branches. It also frequently holds multiple flowers on the same growing point. So, a strong plant with a single stem with 2 side branches can have up to 9 flowers open at the same time! :clap:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow indeed.

That is one fine plant.

I'm still kicking myself for missing Allan's presentation and plant delivery last year.

Brings to mind the old saying, 'You snooze, you lose!'


----------



## eteson (Apr 15, 2015)

Someone could dry for me a leaf of this plant in silica gel? A leaf of the hybrid registeted by you John would be more than welcome.


----------



## TDT (Apr 15, 2015)

It's a beauty.


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2015)

eteson said:


> Someone could dry for me a leaf of this plant in silica gel? A leaf of the hybrid registeted by you John would be more than welcome.



Sorry Eliseo, I no longer have that plant. When I was so sick and dropped out of the Orchid world (for 4 years), my collection suffered terribly. The plants were lucky to be watered. About half of my plants died and that Phrag was one of them. If a piece of that clone still exists, it's in Allan's collection; but, therein lies the beginning of the controversy......


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 16, 2015)

John M said:


> That's not definitive, Eric. We will only know by DNA analysis and/or, when someone manages to get viable seed from a selfing...and grows them up and blooms multiple clones. If there is much variation...it's likely a hybrid. If the flowers are all very similar, it's likely a species.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's hard to come by; which hopefully is a situation that will improve. It's a wondeful plant. It's vigorous and it readily produces side branches. It also frequently holds multiple flowers on the same growing point. So, a strong plant with a single stem with 2 side branches can have up to 9 flowers open at the same time! :clap:



Hi John,
I’m agreeing with you… That plant is very nice and striking when it bare few flowers… It stills a gorgeous plant to have and keep in collection. 

You are right, one day we will probably know by DNA analysis...! If somebody work on that!

But there are other ways to know too… As you said by selfing and sibling the plant… 
What I’m trying for more than 25 years now… Never got any positive results… 
For me this situation gives me already some clue, a characteristic found in 3n plants not a characteristic found in any species… 

With my experience in breeding, species are very easy to set pods and give by thousands viable seeds. 

I’m still working with it, I should count one day how many attempts I made with it....


----------



## phraggy (Apr 16, 2015)

Whatever it is it's a lovely phrag and one I would love to own.

Ed


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Jean-Pierre, I selfed 3 flowers on my mother plant a few years ago and I got 3 fat seed capsules filled with gobs of seed. Unfortunately, I sent all the seeds to that crook, Barbara Andrewjeski of Always Orchids in Wisconsin and never heard back. I bet she didn't even bother to do the mother flasking after she took my money. 

My plant is blooming again now. Perhaps I'll try again.....


----------



## eteson (Apr 16, 2015)

John M said:


> My plant is blooming again now. Perhaps I'll try again.....



This would be great!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 16, 2015)

eteson said:


> Someone could dry for me a leaf of this plant in silica gel? A leaf of the hybrid registeted by you John would be more than welcome.



Eliseo,I can send you leaf,let me know best way to dry and pack it...


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 16, 2015)

The dark green spots above the tan ones near the top of the pouch are very unique and attractive...

Controversy or not, a real winner to be proud of.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 20, 2015)

I love it! :smitten:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 17, 2015)

Little update!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2015)

Looks great! Soooooo, much twisting! 


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 18, 2015)

The twist in the dorsal sepal is unique and I like it.

Great looking flower, obviously well grown.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------

